# Treats your dog will do cartwheels for



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is a HEALTHY treat that is by one of Canada's foremost dog trainers. It is called Norma Jeanne's FRESH BAKED LIVER CAKE. . It is best used for training purposes only because if you use it all the time it loses its significance. 

FRESH BAKED LIVER CAKE



Pre-heat the oven to 300 degrees. 

Using your blender, puree 1 pound of liver or lean meat of your choice with 1 cup water. 

Add 3 cloves of garlic to the puree and blend. 

Add 2 eggs to the puree and blend. 

Place 2 cups of spelt, rice, barley, oat or rye flour (or a combination) in a bowl. 

(avoid using wheat flour as many dogs have a wheat allergy) 

Pour the mixture from the blender into the bowl and mix. 

Spread the mixture on a well-greased cookie sheet. 

Bake for approximately 20 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. 

Cut into strips, freeze and thaw as needed.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Here is a HEALTHY treat that is by one of Canada's foremost dog trainers. It is called Norma Jeanne's FRESH BAKED LIVER CAKE. . It is best used for training purposes only because if you use it all the time it loses its significance.


Where is it? :hungry: You've tried it? Can you share the recipe? How did your dog do with it?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry I didn't copy and paste right . Its there now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe---we'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Dave, I got it this time! Ugh! I don't know if I could put liver in my blender..... but some kind of meat maybe.


----------

